# IVF blood test results - are they bad?



## jaxwee (Jun 16, 2004)

hi

I have searched the site for possible answers to this but not sure what all results together mean;

we have our NHS IVF consultation next month and today I have picked up my blood test results which showed the following:

Serum LH Level = 10.80 iu
Serum oestradiol level (4465.) = 71.00 pmol/L (0.0 - 1000.0)
Serum LH level (XM0lx) = 5.70 iu/L (1.0 -10.0)


I was feeling so optimistic about the IVF having recently started acupuncture too and now I feel as though there is no point!

your feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

May have info in Zita West book. Will have a look and let you know. Have you tried goggling baseline ivf test results!!Good luck


----------



## jaxwee (Jun 16, 2004)

sorry top result is FSH not LH!.................


----------



## jaxwee (Jun 16, 2004)

clutching at straws now............

not sure if this would have affected the blood test or not;  I had a major operation on my arm on 10 sep so was under general anaesthetic for 2 hours and then on co-codamol and diclofenic (volterol) for nearly 2 weeks.  The blood test was onb 10 Oct - would the stress of operation and drugs have had an effect on outcomes?


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Jaxwee, I took a look in Zita West Book for the expected range:-

FSH <6mIU/ml excellent, 6-8 good, 9-10 fair, 11-13 diminished
Oestradiol - 25-75pg/ml
LH<7mlIU/ml

I think your FSH is slightly high, but stress could be a factor I guess.


----------



## Rainy Day (May 22, 2004)

You may also find this website useful in explaining the different tests and results.

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html#female


----------

